# Green Bay, WI - Hello. Need help with old western



## Big diesel (Nov 24, 2019)

Hello everybody. I have an old western plow I purchased used to put on my old truck. Everything on it works great but I get no left and right movement. Pump runs when I move the joystick and it acts like it wants to move but I get nothing. I bled everything out and still no luck. Any help much appreciated. I apologize there’s no info on this plow. Just the old cable system. Cables do move freely tho


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You may have a broken,miss adjusted cable or adjustment on the pump to do. You’ll have to pull cover off where cable goes in to confirm movement


----------



## Big diesel (Nov 24, 2019)

Western1 said:


> You may have a broken,miss adjusted cable or adjustment on the pump to do. You'll have to pull cover off where cable goes in to confirm movement


cables are good and there is movement


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Been a long time since western plows used here, believe there are a couple solenoids and tiny small spring valves up by the motor that were an issue many times for us. Cheap parts, i would replace them and see where you are at. I believe the little controller (if the little joy stick) also had issue and there were a few after market replacement gut kits for them. I am sure a few with a lot more experience can help better.


edit note...sorry, didnt see cable system. Yikes before my time.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If this is a new to you install then you may need to do a cable adjustment.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It goes up and down fine, but no angle? Is the outer cable secure in the pump housing, should be a little screw to hold it in place. Remove the cover and move it by hand and see what you get, and you did check the fluid level?
Also the hose couplers could be no good if it has sat for a while.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

The adjustment on the left/right is very minimal, fractions of a turn. Make sure you keep the cables in a nice long sloping arc, so they don't bind.


----------

